# Preparing Rattlesnake?



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Aug 6, 2020)

What is the best method for preparing rattlesnake so that the meat is pleasant? 

I hear it’s rather tough if you just skin it and throw it on the grille. 

But have heard it is really good if prepared and soaked in a marinade or something similar. 


I should have a few to prepare next week or next weekend.

Thanks


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't know much about preparing rattlesnake but I bet you can find a ton of information on You Tube.

John


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 6, 2020)

I had an uncle that used to cook rattlesnake.  He marinated it in buttermilk before cooking it.  I tried it once when I was a kid and never had the interest to try it again though.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 6, 2020)

The only way I ever had it was cut into segments, then first soaking in a saltwater brine for a couple of hours to leach blood and get rid of the smell.  Then in a buttermilk bath for 12 to 18 hours.  Egg/cornmeal/flour X 2. Then fried.   The biggest I've ever seen cooked was 12' long and as big around as your forearm.  To me it tastes like frog legs. 

Here is a Kent VIDEO which covers all the bases.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 6, 2020)

I don’t know but make sure you post it up when you cook it!! Where did you get it??


----------



## tallbm (Aug 6, 2020)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> What is the best method for preparing rattlesnake so that the meat is pleasant?
> 
> I hear it’s rather tough if you just skin it and throw it on the grille.
> 
> ...



I deep fried one in about 3 inch sections once on the directions of a guy that worked at a wild game processer.... he was horribly wrong about it haha.  It is so tough i had to throw it out  and felt bad about it cause that meat was like $11/lb at the time when looking on line.

After that debacle i looked up and almost every recipe or prep tip mentioned to soak it in lemon juice or make a soup/chili with the meat where u can simmer it a long time.

I learned there is no "filleting" the meat so all the reports of boiling it to get the meat off the bone made sense too.

If I was to fry again i would marinated in real lemon juice or pinapple juice or any juice that will tenderize the crap out of it.  From there I would give frying a shot but honestly i think a chili or stew dish may be a better use where u boil first, debone, and then use the meat in the dish.

If you boiled and deboned i think fried and breaded patties like salmon patties might be a great option!

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 6, 2020)

Only time I've had it was in a stew...a sauce piquant which is a very heavily spiced stew with onions, tomatoes, peppers and a touch of lemon zest.


----------



## suitcase (Aug 6, 2020)

You shoot that sucker about 20 times with a shotgun and it will be tenderized.


----------



## 73saint (Aug 7, 2020)

I almost stepped on a timber rattler Saturday evening while working on stands.  I have him in my freezer now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2020)

I watch “Naked & afraid” & They eat it all the time. Personally I would love to try it, And we have them around here, along with water moccasins. But they are hard to catch. I bet they would be really good SV’d. If I catch one I’ll let you know.
Al


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 30, 2020)

Cut the body into 4-5” sections. Bread and fry. Dont over cook. Always taste fine to me. Keep it simple.

We grow em’ big down here, by the way.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2020)

Had it about 20 yrs ago at a wild game feed. I remember it was tasty but pretty tough. I think a longer cook( crock ) or SV would be beneficial.


----------

